# Wrexham/Chester Support Group



## Negative_line (Mar 16, 2014)

Are there any support groups anywhere near Wrexham or Chester?
Basically just want to meet with people who are going through the same s**t, as you guys will get it more than family and friends?


----------



## TattooedMammy (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey, I'm trying to find out how to donate eggs, I live ten miles from Wrexham and Chester, can you point me in the right direction of how to get started please?

Adie


----------

